# GT #12: Sacramento Kings (4-7) @ Phoenix Suns (9-2) - 11/21



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (9-2) vs Sacramento Kings (4-7)*

*When: Wednesday, 7AZ/6PCT
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*


*Kings Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Beno Udrith [SG] Kevin Martin [SF] Ron Artest [PF] Mikki Moore [C] Brad Miller * 









*Suns have been placed on GUARDED *​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

What happened to the warning levels?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> What happened to the warning levels?



I had forgotten about that. I dug it up, and now it's back!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings are horrendous on the road...blow out upcoming.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

we have to be more alert for this one, LOW would be an underestimate after yesterdays performance. I think theres more of an ELEVATED chance of losing, but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I changed it to GUARDED. After almost losing to them last night, I don't know how you put it as LOW. Regardless, if they're not a good road team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Back to backs against the same team are the hardest to win. They want revenge, thought that they had us last night, maybe that was the plan. Make it a close game so that they don't come out too fired up tonight? That's my theory!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

This is definitely a trap game. I hope the Suns don't think it'll be a walk in the park: The fourth quarter last night showed what happens when they decide the game is over. It's absolutely devastating if they decide to do it before the game even starts.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

80 - 63 Suns at the half!

I've seen the Suns hot before, but never this hot. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^holy crap. I wish had watched this. We scored 47 in the first qrter lol. It's currently 123-99. Backups have been in a for awhile.


I also read Artest missed the game due to personal reasons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 127, Kings 111*


Nash 18 pts (7-10) 15 Assists, 4 rebs


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dominated. That's all I have to say about the Kings. They were totally outmatched.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow... Suns just came out firing it seems... Offensive explosion would just be putting it lightly, lol. I mean Suns usually get hot in spurts, but this was just a continuous flow of scorching hot goodness ^_^ 80 points in the first half?!?! Geeeez, lol. To put it in perspective... Miami only scored 79 in their whole game, while Atlanta and Golden State scored 82. I mean I can only imagine what a dazzling display it was, lol. Simply loving it that the Suns are starting to come together and roll on all cylinders ^_^ Let's hope we keep up this level of play and actually raise it some more by continuing to gel as a complete unit.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Overall, a great game but I'm sure the game would have been different and a lot closer if the Kings had Artest and Bibby...

I'm really getting impressed with the play of Brian Skinner as he's gaining some confidence in his shot...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

the rattler said:


> Overall, a great game but I'm sure the game would have been different and a lot closer if the Kings had Artest and Bibby...
> 
> I'm really getting impressed with the play of Brian Skinner as he's gaining some confidence in his shot...



Skinner's been really good. I really like what we have been getting from him.
I would like to see some Sean Marks a few games instead.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wasn't Sean Marks hurt for a while though, which was why we didn't play him?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Wasn't Sean Marks hurt for a while though, which was why we didn't play him?



I'm not sure. But he had a monster dunk last night over two Kings players.
I wish I could find the video, it was awesome.


----------

